# Different models denomination of 828



## GTA_doum (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello,

I have an old Yamaha YS828T and trying to find as much information as I can about it. What I found is confusing, I found models YS828TM, YS828TE, TEC, TN... But none only with T. What are the differences between all those models?
I bought the service manual from Yamaha web site, and this one mentions YS828T-2! Can this manual be used for YS828T?

I just spent countless hours without being able to answer those questions, anyone that can help would help me avoid spending another countless hours episode googling 

Thanks!


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't think that there's much difference between the different models. T stands for the tracked model. I have a ys828 with wheels and I've used the T model manual without issue. If there's a difference, it's a small one.

I've sent you a private message with additional information.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

the letters normally stand for a option in other brands it means electric's lamp and or heated grips, steering type , 
there's not much information in here as only a few members have them , 
hang tight keep checking for help posts that may come in from one owning one


----------

